# dog kennel



## werecatrising (Apr 8, 2012)

Hello,

I am new to the forum. I have a large chain link dog kennel that isn't being used. The bottom half is already covered with hardware cloth. I was thinking of covering the rest and trying to convert it to an aviary. Has anybody done this? Do you have pictures to share?


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

The only concern I wold have is predators getting thru the holes of the kennel.


----------



## werecatrising (Apr 8, 2012)

The hardware cloth would keep cats from reaching through. My two great pyrenees would keep other predators away.


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

By the way, Wecome to PT if you have hardware cloth you should be ok.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

That will work out just fine  They will of course need a solid area to get out of the weather and drafts. There is another member here, usschicago or something like that, who has or had the same kind of set up for his birds.


----------



## honeyrobber (Apr 28, 2011)

Just make sure you cover the whole cube in hardware cloth. The floor and everything. If you are in the south/semi tropical you can use ply in one corner and put your nest boxes there and a roof over this corner.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

werecatrising said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am new to the forum. I have a large chain link dog kennel that isn't being used. The bottom half is already covered with hardware cloth. I was thinking of covering the rest and trying to convert it to an aviary. Has anybody done this? Do you have pictures to share?


If it is attached to the loft I think it can work out fine. you will just have to see how you can get some perching in there for them, and then think of what you want to use for the floor if it is not wire..if you are not putting a roof on it then it will get wet on the floor so an earth floor will not be good without a roof, if you put it on top of concrete then you can hose it off and it should dry if it is in a sunny spot. If you put a roof over it.. you could use gravel, but the droppings would not compost well.. if it has a roof deep pine shavings 8 inches or so which is a deep litter method works well..you would just have to turn it with a fork and add to the top to keep it fresh..natural microbs take care of the droppings. or put a wire floor in it without a roof to keep the birds off the muddy ground.


----------



## Tuule (Nov 30, 2010)

I am in the process of doing the same thing to a dog kennel, for the floor i am putting down 12"x12" brick slabs so when i move everything can be taken with me.


----------

